# Where do you attach your safety / breakaway brake cord?



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

OK, so I got a carabiner big enough to attach the breakaway brake and I'm happy with that.

However, I now have another question. Where do you attach the end of your breakaway brake? I'll put a picture of where I put mine (this is before I got the new carabiner). This is technically part of the hitch assembly. I have read that ideally you would not attach the breakaway brake cord to any part of the hitch assembly, on the off chance that the whole thing somehow falls off. Because then, the breakaway brake cord would still be attached to the hitch assembly and it wouldn't trigger, even if your trailer is now 50 feet behind you. I have seen a picture of what happened as a result of that. 

But, I mean, how likely is that? And I can't find any other logical place to attach it. My husband got under there too, and the closest place is some part of the suspension assembly, which is a good two or three feet into the body of the truck.

So, where do you guys attach yours?


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

So, what we do specific to our truck setup...when we not use the weight-distribution hitch and bars...
First, your tow chains/cables need criss-crossed under the hitch so should a disconnect happen a "catch" of the trailer tongue/nose happens.
Your tow chain/cable hooks should be facing down, we also have the clippy things so no bounce and off occur. 
Now for us and this is specific to your set-up...
Our cable is long enough we thread it through from underneath where your chains hook to the hitch, then over the top of the hitch itself and then down the other hole where the chains attach to the hitch...then it goes and actually hooks about 6" back to the chain.
If that trailer bounces off it is going to encounter that cable, probably snag on it and start the pull of the pin.

I don't know what others do.
I do what my husband told me and showed me to do for our setup and equipment.
So far, following hubby's directives has not got me stuck, or wrecked.... I'll continue to follow his advice and directive.
I know when towing and stopped by motor-carrier inspection units we have not been counseled to do it differently and they indeed checked our hitch.

I think if you read some of the camping forums and websites finding articles about how do you attach breakaway cables would give you a ton of reading material.
You could call and ask or stop by the dealership that installed your hitch, the correct hitch for what they suggest.
I don't know if having a weight-distribution hitch could make a different approach be needed....those bars...have a gut feeling it is different what you should do.
🐴...


----------

